

FTC's due diligence has cost Instagram $250 million dollars - melvinmt
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/22/ftc-facebook-instagram-deal/

======
anigbrowl
That's a misleading summary of the story. One might just as well say
'Facebook's poor management has cost ...'. It's not like the FTC knew of
Facebook's declining stock price in advance, or bears any responsibility for
it.

